# My gaining thread.



## BBWBecky (Jun 16, 2010)

Alittle over 1.5 mths ago I went off a diet I was on for almost 8 yrs; never realized how much I missed eating all the food that I love, until I went of the diet.
I'm 5ft4in an was 236 and size 22 and around a 40 in belt size before I started ganing.
In a little over the 2 weeks I'm at 246.6 and my size 22 are getting to tight and going in a size 24 and now the waist size 40 belt won't even buckle now.
As of this morning I weight 256 lbs. wear a size 24 or 26 womans clothing depends on how they are made. I wear a 46 in belt with one hole left in it.
My belly is alot firmer and rounder then it had been. Hip, butt and thighs are wider. Boobs are firmer.
Will try and keep updates


----------



## FA luver (Jun 16, 2010)

Already I like this thread, awesome gain becky


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> A little over 1.5 months ago I went off a diet I was on for almost 8 yrs; never realized how much I missed eating all the food that I love, until I went of the diet.
> I'm 5ft4in an was 236 and size 22 and around a 40 in belt size before I started gaining.
> In a little over the 2 weeks I'm at 246.6 and my size 22 are getting to tight and going in a size 24 and now the waist size 40 belt won't even buckle now.
> As of this morning I weight 256 lbs. wear a size 24 or 26 women's clothing depends on how they are made. I wear a 46 in belt with one hole left in it.
> ...



Yes, ma'me, it's true, a person's body puts on weight
with a vengeance after extended dieting or severe
illness. Been there myself.:bow:

*Manage your eating, insulin use, and blood
sugars carefully. Be safe and be well.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> Alittle over 1.5 mths ago I went off a diet I was on for almost 8 yrs; never realized how much I missed eating all the food that I love, until I went of the diet.
> I'm 5ft4in an was 236 and size 22 and around a 40 in belt size before I started ganing.
> In a little over the 2 weeks I'm at 246.6 and my size 22 are getting to tight and going in a size 24 and now the waist size 40 belt won't even buckle now.
> As of this morning I weight 256 lbs. wear a size 24 or 26 womans clothing depends on how they are made. I wear a 46 in belt with one hole left in it.
> ...



20 pounds in 2 months? That's impressive


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 19, 2010)

yesterday morning I was up to 258
As of this morning i'm at 257.2
Did alot of walking yesterday from 10-3 p.m. at Butler fair grounds..
Pittsburgh Parts-a-rama..


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 20, 2010)

This morning i'm at 256.8 
Mowed my dads yard in the heat and was more thirsty then hungry.
Was oping to make 260 this weekend quess it wasn't meant to be..
Hope to be a steady 260 by wed or the end ofthe week


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 20, 2010)

Good Luck! I am actively gaining as well and I do have a limit that I am getting to real soon.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 20, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Good Luck! I am actively gaining as well and I do have a limit that I am getting to real soon.



Hope you're alright when you reach your limit


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for the delay had to work today..
As of this morning I'm at 258.2 lbs..
bought my first pair of size 26/28 shorts...if it wasn't for my hips I think they would have fallen down.. since they do shrink a little once washed and dried thinking of getting the size 30/32.
Decided on a goal weight today..around 276-280. Only 20 lbs to go.
Calculated my Body Mass Index it is 44.3


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 22, 2010)

weighed myself this morning I'm at 257.4 lbs...was hoping to be bck to 258


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Khayes666,I am active and have no health issues.I'm about 275 today and I'd like to get bigger,300 might be too much but we'll see.If it's up to my _fiance it will be 300,but I'll make that choice,I still want to be active and not have to worry about being a burden to anyone.
_


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 23, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Thank you Khayes666,I am active and have no health issues.I'm about 275 today and I'd like to get bigger,300 might be too much but we'll see.If it's up to my _fiance it will be 300,but I'll make that choice,I still want to be active and not have to worry about being a burden to anyone.
> _



Very lucky fiancee


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 23, 2010)

Currently at 258.6 lbs. was hoping to be 260 by today..so now I'm hoping to be 260 or more by Sat.
My weight goal would be around 275-280 lbs.. around a 28 plus size.
After that I will go from there


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks a bunch,I like to think I'm the lucky one!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 23, 2010)

OK,taken at work,in the bathroom,very myspaceish!New alltime high 282.I think i'm just about where I'd like to be.I've got a busy weekend helping a friend move so no gaining this coming weekend. 

View attachment 396178999_1371584542_0.jpeg


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm at 258.2 this morning . An FA said to weight myself in the eveining.
So I will start putting both day and evening weights


----------



## jporourke1 (Jun 24, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> Alittle over 1.5 mths ago I went off a diet I was on for almost 8 yrs; never realized how much I missed eating all the food that I love, until I went of the diet.
> I'm 5ft4in an was 236 and size 22 and around a 40 in belt size before I started ganing.
> In a little over the 2 weeks I'm at 246.6 and my size 22 are getting to tight and going in a size 24 and now the waist size 40 belt won't even buckle now.
> As of this morning I weight 256 lbs. wear a size 24 or 26 womans clothing depends on how they are made. I wear a 46 in belt with one hole left in it.
> ...



Becky, what is your ultimate weight goal? I would love the sentual feeling of all those nice soft rolls of soft fat.


----------



## imfree (Jun 24, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> I'm at 258.2 this morning . An FA said to weight myself in the eveining.
> So I will start putting both day and evening weights



For uniformity, I always weigh after a light breakfast
and in light clothing. I was 353 this morning. I feel 
that weighing in that manner gives an average
between "loaded" and "empty" weights.:bow:


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 24, 2010)

jporourke1 said:


> Becky, what is your ultimate weight goal? I would love the sentual feeling of all those nice soft rolls of soft fat.



Right now around 275-280 A plus size 28..
just taking as it gain as it happens


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 25, 2010)

Last night after my snack I weghed 262.5
This morning I'm 258.5
Can;t seem to stay 260


----------



## jporourke1 (Jun 25, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> Right now around 275-280 A plus size 28..
> just taking as it gain as it happens



BBW Becky, It would be fun to take an erotic bath and feel all those soft folds around your middle and thighs.


----------



## jporourke1 (Jun 25, 2010)

There's nothing more sentual than soft rolls of inviting fat. Keep going, BBW Becky.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm currently 258.4 lbs..can't seem to have a morning weight of 260 or above...
I eat more and look fatter but my body hasn't gained


----------



## jporourke1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Becky,
At your current weight, it would be nice to take a warm erotic bath. It would be a pleasure to feel those warm sentual layers of inviting fat while in the hot water.


----------



## jporourke1 (Jun 26, 2010)

I fantisize about one aspect. I'd enjoy the prospect of an all night pee in bed session with Becky. That would be naughty, erotic and just plain fun.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 28, 2010)

that is totally gross


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 28, 2010)

Finally hit 260.8 this morning
weighted myself 2 times to make sure


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 29, 2010)

jporourke1 said:


> I fantisize about one aspect. I'd enjoy the prospect of an all night pee in bed session with Becky. That would be naughty, erotic and just plain fun.



Anyone else a little disturbed by this?


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 29, 2010)

Hit 264 lbs up 3.2 lbs from yesterday.
So far gained 28 lbs in less then 3 mths


----------



## rustydog7 (Jun 29, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> OK,taken at work,in the bathroom,very myspaceish!New alltime high 282.I think i'm just about where I'd like to be.I've got a busy weekend helping a friend move so no gaining this coming weekend.



You look gorgeous, I think there is room to gain a little more.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> Hit 264 lbs up 3.2 lbs from yesterday.
> So far gained 28 lbs in less then 3 mths



It might be water weight... which is a plus where jporourke1 is concerned!


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm 262 this morning...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wondering, Becky, I saw your thread about upcoming knee surgery. Usually doctors are pushing patients to drop all the weight they can prior to an operation. Are they giving you any grief about your weight?

Good luck with everything.


----------



## GutsGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Anyone else a little disturbed by this?



*raises hand* count me in.

Unless that's her SO... and I wouldn't want my SO on here saying that even if he was into it. 

Also he keeps misspelling "sensual".


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 30, 2010)

Due to worsening for my muscle spasms in my lower back and my degenerative disc disease. I will not longer be gaining.
Also Financially can't afford it due to not working


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 30, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just wondering, Becky, I saw your thread about upcoming knee surgery. Usually doctors are pushing patients to drop all the weight they can prior to an operation. Are they giving you any grief about your weight?
> 
> Good luck with everything.



My doctor never said anything about my weight...didn't suggest i lose weight either..
Wish there was more doctors around like him


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> Due to worsening for my muscle spasms in my lower back and my degenerative disc disease. I will not longer be gaining.
> Also Financially can't afford it due to not working



No idea you had DDD (degenerative disc disease), glad you stopped gaining.
Hope you are getting good treatment for it.

Hope you can get a job soon too


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a job but due to my ruptured acl and shredded mensicus I can't work right now.
I'm having surgey july 8th


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> I have a job but due to my ruptured acl and shredded mensicus I can't work right now.
> I'm having surgey july 8th



Don't mean to pry but how did you tear your ACL and MCL? Those are very serious knee injuries


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 1, 2010)

Around Jan 22 nd fell on the icy cement sidewalk outside my apartment...
I figured I just bruised my knee and was giving it time tto heal.
Feb I went to the doctors due to it hurtung and hearing it crack when i bend it..
he said It was just brusied and to still give it more time.
Apr I go back to the doctor due to it still being swollen, the cracking when I bend my leg and every once in awhile having my knee give out on me..
All of a sudden he is worried I get an x-ray and MRI in the same week.
To find out I completely ruptured my ACL and shredded my mensicus..

So On July 8th ..I will have surgery they are going to use a tendon out of my hamstring and anchor it between my two leg bones..the just have to clear the mensicus out due to there not being a replacement part for that...and will also scrap out some arthritis..I will be on crutches for about 6 weeks or so..
i may not be tying to gain..but I feel sure I will gain some not being able to walk properly


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm 262 this morning..
I will always be fat, just not as fat as I would like to be


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm currently 264.4
I'm not trying to gain..just letting it happen


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 6, 2010)

My highest weight yet , his morning i'm 265.2


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 11, 2010)

As of today i weigh in at 276,and it seems i'm at plateau.I would lose a pound than gain two or three.Now I've basically gotten to my limit I believe.I would like to get to 300 but i'm thinking thats not going to happen,well we will see.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 12, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> My highest weight yet , his morning i'm 265.2



How did your operation go?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> As of today i weigh in at 276,and it seems i'm at plateau.I would lose a pound than gain two or three.Now I've basically gotten to my limit I believe.I would like to get to 300 but i'm thinking thats not going to happen,well we will see.



I think you're better off where you are now. Its better if you're happy at your limit than risk being unhappy over your limit.

If you want to take the risk though, I won't stop you lol


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 13, 2010)

HAHA,very funny!Thanks for the encouragement,I don't need any extra,i get plenty at home everyday...trust me!


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 19, 2010)

Operation went well...he did it arthoscopically my ACL wasn't torn which was good..my menscius was shredded so he removed it also had advanced arthritis he scraped it out but now I'm bone on bone and will have to have a knee replacement int he future


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 20, 2010)

Very happy to hear everything went well,knee replacements are not that uncommon anymore and you can be up and about very quickly if you have a good doctor.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 21, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Very happy to hear everything went well,knee replacements are not that uncommon anymore and you can be up and about very quickly if you have a good doctor.



Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 25, 2010)

Currently 264.4 lbs..can't seem to break past 265.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally hit 265.8 this morning..


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 27, 2010)

Once I hit about 265 I could feel a big change.I felt I moved slower and I felt larger.Still good stamina when walking up steps or a decent distance,but I felt different.My one friend said I looked like I was walking different.IDK,but I do enjoy the changes!


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 27, 2010)

I have enjoyed the changes...for the first time in my life...last week I busted a zipper out of a pair of shorts..was sorta a turn on..
I love having a bigger belly and just being able to enjoy food...


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 28, 2010)

The bigger belly part has really gotten to my fiance.I can't keep him off of me!I've known him for quite a long time,when I was quite a bit smaller and he never paid too much attention to me,when I began to gain is when we started to get romantic and I never knew his preference for quite a while.I've gained in my hips also recently and gained the most their lately,i've become more of a fruit...a defined pear you could say!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> The bigger belly part has really gotten to my fiance.I can't keep him off of me!I've known him for quite a long time,when I was quite a bit smaller and he never paid too much attention to me,when I began to gain is when we started to get romantic and I never knew his preference for quite a while.I've gained in my hips also recently and gained the most their lately,i've become more of a fruit...a defined pear you could say!



Best news I've heard all day


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for all the compliments,if I ever have a bad day I sign on here and get cheered up really quick!


----------



## BBWBecky (Jul 31, 2010)

I hit 266.6 two days ago..just wasn't able to get online...
yesterday I was down to 256.4
Right now at 266.1


----------



## degek2001 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, very nice gain. Please, post a new pic of your new lovely and round belly/ :eat2::wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 31, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> I hit 266.6 two days ago..just wasn't able to get online...
> yesterday I was down to 256.4
> Right now at 266.1



How did you lose 10 pounds in one day?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 1, 2010)

My guess is that was a mistake,I don't think it is possible!I know for sure that I could nor do that!


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 2, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> How did you lose 10 pounds in one day?


'Sorry I transposed my numbers should have been 265.4


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 2, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> 'Sorry I transposed my numbers should have been 265.4



Ah, that makes a lot more sense. Sorry about that


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't mean to be Debbie Downer, but I have to ask you, Becky, is the weight gain impacting your back pain? I saw your post on the degenerative disc disease thread. The first thing out of every doctor's mouth I've seen (3 of them) is a suggestion of weight loss surgery. Of course I hear this when I go in for a sinus infection too, but each has stressed the importance of losing weight to put less stress on the spine and it makes sense to me. I have lost weight and so far, I've not noticed any difference... but I'm hoping that changes.

Hope you're feeling OK anyway and the doctors aren't giving you too much grief.


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 3, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't mean to be Debbie Downer, but I have to ask you, Becky, is the weight gain impacting your back pain? I saw your post on the degenerative disc disease thread. The first thing out of every doctor's mouth I've seen (3 of them) is a suggestion of weight loss surgery. Of course I hear this when I go in for a sinus infection too, but each has stressed the importance of losing weight to put less stress on the spine and it makes sense to me. I have lost weight and so far, I've not noticed any difference... but I'm hoping that changes.
> 
> Hope you're feeling OK anyway and the doctors aren't giving you too much grief.


I actually go my back problems once I lost weight....since I gained some back the doctor hasn't said anything...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 3, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> I actually go my back problems once I lost weight....since I gained some back the doctor hasn't said anything...



That's interesting because mine got way, way worse once I lost a significant amount of weight too. My husband's theory is that I lost some of the muscle that was helping support my spine in this last year I was losing. Now I'm trying to build that muscle up again, but the pain in the meantime is killing me.


----------



## Tad (Aug 3, 2010)

<speculating> I wonder if being sufficiently fat actually helps support the upper torso a bit? Kind of like propping it up on pillows, not a fixed, firm, support, but still transferring some of the weight to the hips, and helping to cusion any sort of impact? </speculation>

I hope you both manage to find as much relief as possible, constant back pain isn't something I'd wish on anyone


----------



## imfree (Aug 3, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> I actually go my back problems once I lost weight....since I gained some back the doctor hasn't said anything...





ThatFatGirl said:


> That's interesting because mine got way, way worse once I lost a significant amount of weight too. My husband's theory is that I lost some of the muscle that was helping support my spine in this last year I was losing. Now I'm trying to build that muscle up again, but the pain in the meantime is killing me.



I've experienced minor back pain after a 30 lb
weight loss, myself. Seems contradictory, but
obviously does happen at times.


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 4, 2010)

266.8 lbs as of this morning....the upper partof my belly seems to be a little bigger then before.....


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> That's interesting because mine got way, way worse once I lost a significant amount of weight too. My husband's theory is that I lost some of the muscle that was helping support my spine in this last year I was losing. Now I'm trying to build that muscle up again, but the pain in the meantime is killing me.



Is it possible that you've increased your activity level while losing weight and that your body needs time to adjust to that? When we're more active and mobile, things can hurt!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Tad said:


> <speculating> I wonder if being sufficiently fat actually helps support the upper torso a bit? Kind of like propping it up on pillows, not a fixed, firm, support, but still transferring some of the weight to the hips, and helping to cusion any sort of impact? </speculation>
> 
> I hope you both manage to find as much relief as possible, constant back pain isn't something I'd wish on anyone



I think there's some truth there, Tad. Thank you for the good wishes, too. 



Jes said:


> Is it possible that you've increased your activity level while losing weight and that your body needs time to adjust to that? When we're more active and mobile, things can hurt!



Yes! Physical therapy is kicking my ass. I have new aches the day after each session. Between that and the actual back pain.. some days I can barely move. 

Sorry for briefly derailing your thread, Becky. I'm done, promise.


----------



## Jes (Aug 5, 2010)

**post removed by mods**


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 5, 2010)

Disregarding the last post on this thread.....

Becky, hope you remain healthy and happy despite all your troubles

Megan, you're awesome.

ThatFatGirl, your body will adjust to the PT. Just takes time to rebuild the muscle tissue that hasn't been used.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 5, 2010)

> Disregarding the last post on this thread.....



Seriously...

I reported her for it and hope others did as well.

So freaking tired of people trolling this board for no reason other than to make fun of those who are posting under the rules and for legit reasons.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 5, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Seriously...
> 
> I reported her for it and hope others did as well.
> 
> So freaking tired of people trolling this board for no reason other than to make fun of those who are posting under the rules and for legit reasons.



At this point with the war being over, I let other people do the reporting. Then again I barely ever report anyone to begin with.

Let Becky have her thread back


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 6, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> At this point with the war being over, I let other people do the reporting. Then again I barely ever report anyone to begin with.
> 
> Let Becky have her thread back



I think it's important to report posts like Jes's that break the rules. This is a protected forum and there is no reason to allow somebody to use it for no reason beyond making fun of people who are into weight gain. The entire reason so many people either stopped posting here or post very rarely is because it became impossible to have any real discussion about feederism or erotic weight gain without certain posters trolling the board and making jokes about it. I agree the OP should have her thread back, and I think any post not on topic and that pointedly makes fun of what she's doing should be removed.


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for the support guys...I do have a thread in the health forum about the knee and back problems that I have...if anyone wants to comment about that...please do it there and not on my weight gain thread


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 6, 2010)

At 266.3 this morning...can't really seem get past 266 with 266.8 being the closest i have been.
I hve been eating more then usually and my belly feels bigger and firmer ...but no really good gain.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 6, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> thanks for the support guys...I do have a thread in the health forum about the knee and back problems that I have...if anyone wants to comment about that...please do it there and not on my weight gain thread



Sorry... I should've asked my questions about weight gain as it related to your medical conditions there. My interest was legitimate and not judgmental in any way. I'm glad you're not harassed by your physicians and that you're not feeling as much pain now. I wish I could say the same!

If a mod wants to delete or move my posts please have at it... which I guess would include this one too.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 6, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with anything you have said,I see no reason for what you've said to be removed.274 this morning...Becky you're catching up!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I see nothing wrong with anything you have said,I see no reason for what you've said to be removed.274 this morning...Becky you're catching up!



Well I was right, you look great no matter what Megan.



ThatFatGirl said:


> Sorry... I should've asked my questions about weight gain as it related to your medical conditions there. My interest was legitimate and not judgmental in any way. I'm glad you're not harassed by your physicians and that you're not feeling as much pain now. I wish I could say the same!
> 
> If a mod wants to delete or move my posts please have at it... which I guess would include this one too.



You didn't say anything wrong. You asked your questions in a thoughtful intelligent manner, no problems there.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you so,so much for you're compliments,I am starting to really enjoy all of them!


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 9, 2010)

At 269.1 this morning. Guess it helps not to weigh yourself every morning..
Ya Im catching up to you Megan....


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I`m just going to have to try harder!Boy would my fience love that!I do have towatch it a bit my wedding dress is going to look painted on!


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 10, 2010)

269.4 this morning...only 10 lbs to go


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I guess I`m just going to have to try harder!Boy would my fience love that!I do have towatch it a bit my wedding dress is going to look painted on!



When is the wedding day if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 10, 2010)

October 9th is the date! Getting very excited!Less than 2 months now and I have sooo much too do yet.


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 11, 2010)

At 269.6 lbs today...would perfer gaining a lbs a day, but will take the weight as it comes..


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 12, 2010)

272.8 lbs... finally broke into the 270's will happy if after a few days I stain the 270's


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 12, 2010)

I am at 277 today,my alltime highest is 282.My goal was to get into the 260 to 270 range but I'm thinking larger now.Congratulations Becky for getting into the 270 range.When I got to 270,I felt myself slow down a bit,not sure if it was all in my head as fiance says but I did have less energy. P.F. Chang's tonite so back in the 280's by Monday I'm hoping!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I am at 277 today,my alltime highest is 282.My goal was to get into the 260 to 270 range but I'm thinking larger now.Congratulations Becky for getting into the 270 range.When I got to 270,I felt myself slow down a bit,not sure if it was all in my head as fiance says but I did have less energy. P.F. Chang's tonite so back in the 280's by Monday I'm hoping!



I hope you are having fun now and I also hope you eventually get down to a weight you feel comfortable at when this is over.

I don't know how your weight will fluctuate in the upcoming days, weeks, months and years but I hope you're happy no matter what


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 13, 2010)

I am very,very happy with my weight and the gaining aspect.I went out to dinner with some old friends last night and they just don't understand the whole concept,think it's totally unhealthy.While I don't just pig out everyday,I do enjoy my food and usually have seconds and always dessert.We went to P.F. Chang's last nite and the lettuce wraps are great!I do want to remain healthy while gaining but I do realize some bad things may come with it,we'll see!


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 16, 2010)

my boyfriend is a bad influence....although he loves me fat,,,it seems when we get together I always seem to lose weight...I'm down to 266.8 lbs,...hoping to be back in the 270's in a few days


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 18, 2010)

back to 269.3 lbs today...
I guess I can't really blame it on my boyfriend for me not eating as much...he is an FA
anyone ever hear of losing weight when your in love


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 18, 2010)

I totally understand it,I was very self conscious with my soon to be husband about it until we spoke very openly about it.So glad that we did because now I can eat in front of him without feeling guilty!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 18, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I totally understand it,I was very self conscious with my soon to be husband about it until we spoke very openly about it.So glad that we did because now I can eat in front of him without feeling guilty!



Glad to see you're happy


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm at 271.6 today...been slowly gaining back what I lost in 3 days....
I'm currently in a Size 26/28 shirt and size 26W soon to be 28W shorts...
hard to believe that about 4 mths ago I was around 236...


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 23, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> I'm at 271.6 today...been slowly gaining back what I lost in 3 days....
> I'm currently in a Size 26/28 shirt and size 26W soon to be 28W shorts...
> hard to believe that about 4 mths ago I was around 236...



How is your knee holding up?


----------



## degek2001 (Aug 30, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> I'm at 271.6 today...been slowly gaining back what I lost in 3 days....
> I'm currently in a Size 26/28 shirt and size 26W soon to be 28W shorts...
> hard to believe that about 4 mths ago I was around 236...


35 lbs is a lot. WOW! Your friend is not the only one, how loves your round tummy :smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I'm at 279 as of this A.M.and I have decided to keep on going.I really have not gave it much thought in the past almost 2 weeks.I'm walking everyday and attempting to stay fat and fit.I think it's possible.I'm not going to run any marathons,but I'd like to stay active and so far I see no reason that I can't.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Well I'm at 279 as of this A.M.and I have decided to keep on going.I really have not gave it much thought in the past almost 2 weeks.I'm walking everyday and attempting to stay fat and fit.I think it's possible.I'm not going to run any marathons,but I'd like to stay active and so far I see no reason that I can't.



I bet you look very pretty


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I think so,my Avatar was taken this A.M. so it is an accurate pic of me.Thanks so much for all of you're kind words,really makes a girl feel good!


----------



## rustydog7 (Sep 2, 2010)

Becky, and Megan I love this little contest between you, glad you are having fun gaining. Good luck.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 2, 2010)

Contest?What contest?!?!Thats funny.Don't let my soon the be husband read that or he'll have me quit my job and try and concentrate even more on gaining!Like I've said before,I'm very happy right now gaining and i feel great about my decision.Even though my fiance thinks he has some sort of influence on this topic,this is one topic between us that is all my choice.I do have days when I think what the hell am I doing???Those days are far outnumbered by my love for growing figure!


----------



## snowfish7 (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope you don't make this into a contest. It seems like you are two friends sharing an experience. With that attitude, everyone you share with wins and I am sure admires you both more with each post.
Thanks for being lovely adn warm ladies with the confidence to be your best.:bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Contest?What contest?!?!Thats funny.Don't let my soon the be husband read that or he'll have me quit my job and try and concentrate even more on gaining!Like I've said before,I'm very happy right now gaining and i feel great about my decision.Even though my fiance thinks he has some sort of influence on this topic,this is one topic between us that is all my choice.I do have days when I think what the hell am I doing???Those days are far outnumbered by my love for growing figure!



Your figure would be awesome even if it wasn't growing. Your fiancee is a very lucky man.


----------



## BBWBecky (Sep 22, 2010)

Ya I didn't know we had one going either..I think she would win..had a lose a little due to some health problems that came back..I'm still at 264 though


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 22, 2010)

BBWBecky said:


> Ya I didn't know we had one going either..I think she would win..had a lose a little due to some health problems that came back..I'm still at 264 though



Hope you're alright


----------



## BBWBecky (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm doing alright but still need to lose some more to help control my diabetes better...also the extra weight was hurting my lower back...I know it was only 30 or so lbs...but that can be a big difference to your body


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 24, 2010)

Well as of after dinner tonight I weigh in 286.9,it's early yet so 287 after some ice cream i'm hoping to be there.Loving the changes that I've seen,very happy with my decision on to keep gaining.


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 26, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Well as of after dinner tonight I weigh in 286.9,it's early yet so 287 after some ice cream i'm hoping to be there.Loving the changes that I've seen,very happy with my decision on to keep gaining.


Very nice. I like it to read your happiness about gaining. Do you've some pics about your results? I am very curious...:smitten::wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 28, 2010)

As of this afternoon 285,lost a few pounds,don't know how because i had a huge breakfast and really big lunch,well anyway here is an update pic. 

View attachment 570994317_2026021154_0.jpeg


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2010)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> As of this afternoon 285,lost a few pounds,don't know how because i had a huge breakfast and really big lunch,well anyway here is an update pic.



Impeccable face pic


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Becky,just thought i'd see how you were doing.I'm doing really well myself,love being married and were talking babies!So excited!


----------

